# Medallion der Horde (Episch) Fehlt leider



## Kintaro221 (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Erstmal grosses Lob, Tolle sache das ding hab meinen Shami nun Komplett verplant XD

Nun zum Problem, ich wollte mir mein PVP-Equipt Planen, da fiel mir auf das das Medallion der Horde Fehlt (Epische Variante).
Die Blaue ist Vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär cool wenn man dies in die DB aufnehmen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Kintaro221


----------

